# Common Pygocentrus nattereri ?



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

About 6.5"-7"


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

yes. Its a straight up Red Belly P. Very nice specimin. What tank are you going to put him in?


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Was at the lfs today and took a pic of it..Was just curious if it was anything diff then what they listed it as....50.00 seemed kinda high to me??

Was thick as He##!!! Kept charging the top of the tank waiting for food..


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Very nice big red.


----------

